
Elon Musk inviting John Carmack to work on rockets - iffyuva
https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/588167701069230081
======
avmich
Wonder if JC will decide to make a comeback? I assume AA was suspended for
lack of funds to expand the development program - but, say, fuel tests were
wonderful.

What Mr. Mueller would say? :)

------
chrisbennet
I get "Sorry, that page doesn’t exist!" Can someone share what the tweet was?
Thx.

